# South Florida Road Rage Shooting Leaves Two Dead



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/south-florida-road-rage-shooting-leaves-two-dead/


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Most of these situations require TWO macho jerks who are insecure about their manhood & need to prove they're "real men." They go through life waiting for such an opportunity. All they're really proving is how stupid they are.


----------

